# [B] Diverse 400ér CPU´s



## Tanga (21 August 2010)

Hallo, 

ich biete von privat: 

1x CPU 416-2 
416-2XK02-0AB0

2x CPU 414-2DP 
414-2XG02-0AB0

1x CP 443-5 BASIC V3.0.0
443-5FX01-0XE0

1x Memorycard MC952/ 2MB / RAM 
6ES7 952-1AL00-0AA0

Bei Interesse bitte PN mit Preisvorschlag an mich. 

Gruss Tanga


----------



## Bossi (12 September 2010)

*Cpus*

Wo LIegen denn deine Preisvorstellungen?
Sind die teile gebraucht? Oder sind die neu.

mfg Bossi


----------



## Tanga (19 Oktober 2010)

*400 cpu*

Hi sorry für späte Antwort,

die Teile sind gebraucht und voll Funktionsfähig.

sag an was du ausgeben wolltest. 

MfG

Tanga


----------



## vierlagig (19 Oktober 2010)

Tanga schrieb:


> sag an was du ausgeben wolltest.



wolltest? weg das zeuch?
ansonsten sach ich jetzt mal: das komplette paket nehm ich dir für 100 europäische mark ab


----------



## mariob (19 Oktober 2010)




----------

